# Maternity leave



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, i just wanted to get some advice on maternity leave.  I'm a staff nurse on a busy surgical ward and im wondering when I should start maternity leave.  I have had back problems in the past and i have also been getting rib pain already at 22 weeks.  I dont think i can go on a week by week basis and I was wondering if 32 weeks is about right or too early.  Im finding it hard to decide as it seems so far away, but im starting to find it quite hard already to ensure I get breaks and feeling tired.  When do nurses normally leave?.  

Thanks
Silver.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It all depends on how you are feeling, I worked until 33 weeks with my 2nd baby, but I know colleagues that have worked till 36/37 weeks. You need to balance up how you are feeling with what time off you want before, and how much time you can have after your baby is born. If you are sruggling now, it's probably not going to get a lot easier, on a busy ward you often get home to realise you haven't even had a wee all day! Try and aim for about 33/34 weeks but if you are feeling better in the next couple of weeks you still have time to change,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

